# What have you bought that just won't die?



## MY03VY (Mar 17, 2012)

Another general question for everyone...

As above, what have you bought and been really impressed by because it just won't die/fail/stop?

In todays throw away society, its rare to get something that is really any good and long lasting.

Doesn't have to be yak related... camping gear or anything.

For me, I was going through stuff in the garage tidying up a bit and I realised the little 4 man OzTrail tent that I bought would now be about 10 years old. For a dome tent that really hasn't had any special treatment, it has lasted really well, and still going strong. The only problem I've ever had with it was a broken pole piece at where the metal joiner piece is. A simple replace that section of pole and I was back racing.

Another one has been this Macbook Pro that I'm posting from... bought in '09 and still going perfectly. Never had any issues with it, runs perfectly and all I've done to it is an OS upgrade once. Otherwise it just gets used day in day out.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

patwah said:


> I bought an Occy for $2


They saw you coming.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

One of those little tactical headlamps from anaconda that they're always clearing out for like 8 bucks. It's even still got the generic batteries in it and it's still going strong after four years!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

My third hand Perception Swing is still going, provided I pull in occasionally to let the water out, the paddle is still going strong to.
Certate 2000 still works after about 6 full dunkings, although it has been professionally serviced a few times to keep it going, ABU 6000c4 is over 10years old now and still gets a regular run. Actually all my reels and rods are doing fine since I stopped buying junk and my other 2 kayaks still go well. Electrical gear and tackle keep on either getting lost or braking.

But I havent seen anything as persistent as an Occy.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

.................


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

6ft Shakespeare Ugly Stik spinning Rod, got it for my 21st birthday, whats that? 24 years ago, it's been bent over end to end like the ads used to go, caught everything from 20lb Murray Cod to 30lb Carp put it into retirement this year when I changed to Graphite rod, have snapped 2 Graphite rods now so I think I will stick to the Ugly Stik.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Please, no one say "wife"!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

patwah said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


Occy is full of wind and won't keep quiet but I'm a little surprised someone paid 2 bucks for him.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

My Hobie paddle. On it's third hull and still going strong. It's the only thing left of my original Revo.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

My Daiwa Heartland rod. It was 6ft but now it's about 5'9" as I have snapped the tip off it twice. It's about 10 years old and the first rod I bought after taking up fishing again. I actually prefer it now over other rods as its the perfect size for the yak.

That and my olympus tough 725. It's 5 years old and has been beaten about soooo much. It really was worth the money that I paid for it back then ($500)


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Back in 1972/3 I bought a Mitchel 499 spinning reel (manual pickup) and a Len Butterworth blank for a 1 piece, 12foot sports rod which was my first own built rod. Both are still used today and are still in great working order. I have replaced the original guides but the bindings were done in a hurry before a holiday and really should have been pulled off and rebound after the holiday but though they are untidy they have proved to be more than adequate for the task and I have had some pretty spectacular action with monster salmon without any issues.

I did buy a large egg beater to help preserve the Mitchel in the late 90's but it started making horrible noises after a few days near salt water so the old girl went back into use. 40 years old and going strong...

cheers

John


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> Please, no one say "wife"!


 I certainly won't


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> I bought an Occy for $2 that just won't quit


Seven years and 10,000 posts, has he ever been asked to quit?

K1


----------



## Greywolf (Jun 24, 2008)

1989 Shimano Bantam Baitcaster, over 20 years old and never been serviced still works brilliantly.
been married to the same woman for 35 years but she stopped working.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The CatEye Odometer I used on my bike trip.
Bought it when I got here in 2002. Although its not been used since I finished the trip, the batteries are still working and it still proudly displays the total mileage.
One day they'll go flat and it'll all have been for nothing ;-)


----------



## Judgewhisky (Feb 20, 2012)

Daiawa Sealine LD50
It's the lever drag model with cast control.
I got it 8 years ago and have never serviced it.
I use it for everything. I've caught whiting from the beach on bait, spun tailor from the rocks, and live-baited kingfish with it.
The drag is still smooth and it still works faultlessly after being dunked in the salt and dropped in the sand several times.
It's the only reel I've ever owned which has survived my abuse. If I ever break it I'll buy another one.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't buy this, but it just won't die. It's an old International tractor that was made the year I was born 45yo this year and in regular service. It has an antique front-end loader which has hydraulic rams made of galvanized water pipe...I kid you not. The rods don't have buckets/seals on them, all the sealing is done in the head and the pressure of the oil displaces the rod extending the ram.

When I started work here I tried to get it retired but the argument was it still does the job, why spend money on an upgrade. We've blown a head gasket and changed a few fan belts and usual wear and tear but I think this machine might outlive me.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> I didn't buy this, but it just won't die. It's an old International tractor that was made the year I was born 45yo this year and in regular service. It has an antique front-end loader which has hydraulic rams made of galvanized water pipe...I kid you not. The rods don't have buckets/seals on them, all the sealing is done in the head and the pressure of the oil displaces the rod extending the ram.
> 
> When I started work here I tried to get it retired but the argument was it still does the job, why spend money on an upgrade. We've blown a head gasket and changed a few fan belts and usual wear and tear but I think this machine might outlive me.


BB
This is _not_ oneupmanship, but I bought a Fordson Power Major for $ 4,000 about 10 years ago, the tractor being now close to 60 years old (I'm 62). Mine is rusty brown, but still brilliant.






Trevor


----------



## MY03VY (Mar 17, 2012)

StevenM said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Please, no one say "wife"!
> ...


When you find someone, I have an ex fiancee...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Me.


> 40[+] years old and going strong...


Yep.
I put an unmentionable amount of $$$ into my broken femur with titanium upgrade and still going strong after 15years.

I still have my original Mitchell, too, from the early '70s. The original rod is history, but the mitchell still goes, even with many total immersions longboard fishing.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't think of a thing. I manage to kill or lose pretty much everything.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Bought an ABU 10000C two speed wide spool second hand in Adelaide in the mid 70's.
I still use it for trolling every time I go out and it still performs well.
And I can still get spares for it.
Can't ask for much better than that!!

Mark


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

eric said:


> I tied my tent to a Wah in high winds and it held up better that two bucks worth of processed tree snot.


As long as you like a tent with built in cavity search.


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Please, no one say "wife"!


You can buy these? Local tackle shop hasn't had any on display, must sell out quickly.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Theumage said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Please, no one say "wife"!
> ...


http://www.russianbrides.com.au/

No laybuy, no rainchecks


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Kinetex thermal ski pants. Bought them in 1981. They are 30 years old, used thousands of times and are still near perfect. I tried to buy more but the company is now out of business because their gear never wears out and therefore no ongoing sales.

You don't need to tie down the Wah.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

blahger said:


> Theumage said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


Do they do test ride days?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Do they do test ride days?


Do you want to Paddle or Pedal?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahh, I've got it.
Golden Breed board shorts. Bought them at some point in the 90s. Worn about once a week and finally this year I had to retire them as farm only shorts. Bought 6 pairs as replacement - more than 10 years on they still make the exact same design.

My Finn kayak? bought in 2000 for the 2001 Avon Descent, been most of the way round Aus, up and down numerous rapids and still going strong.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> Do they do test ride days?


Some of the ex demo's are quite reasonably priced.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

blahger said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Do they do test ride days?
> ...


I'm confused.

Test rides??

What are we talking about (being reasonably priced)??

K1


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

blahger said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Do they do test ride days?
> ...


Just make sure you check under the hood first. Some have done more miles than others...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Junglefisher said:


> Bought 6 pairs as replacement.


Are you immortal?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The kids guinea pigs.
6 years we've feeding those bloody things.
They survived:
'The great famine' (when the kids forgot about them for a few weeks and they ate their young).
'The day of the dog' (when the kids left the door open and the dog spent the day in the cage with them).
'The great rat plague' (when I discovered they were sharing their bedroom with between 15 and 30 rats).
'The holiday from hell' (when everyone swore blind that they asked the neighbor to feed them whilst we were away for 10 days) Saved me $35.
'The great escape" (when after a break out, one of them spent a night stuck between rocks in the garden).

The only one that hasn't made it was the male. After repopulating the earth we forked out $150 bucks to have him snipped but they must have had special on that day because they put him down as well.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> I had a duck in Darwin in our unit, I took him to work at the croc park to lay around there, he didnt fare well.
> 
> Pen 16 had a chat to him


Can you take guinea pigs on a plane ?
Where is this croc park ?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Where are you inserting the G Pig? Can't imagine it's going to be comfortable or enjoyable on a plane with a G Pig inserted. :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Where are you inserting the G Pig? Can't imagine it's going to be comfortable or enjoyable on a plane with a G Pig inserted. :shock:


No, the G Pig goes inside the pipe, not the other way around.
Better taking masking tape just in case though.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> > 40[+] years old and going strong...
> ...


A broken femur.....that's a very strong bone! OK Z, what's the story?

Trevor


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > nezevic said:
> ...


If he wants a turn, I guess.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

nezevic said:


> blahger said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


VW bonnet?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ex-girlfriend


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

My lawnmower. An old Rover 4 stroke. I bought it 2nd hand about 15 years ago, never serviced it and it just won't die. I dare it not to start every time, but it refuses to die and let me buy another newer prettier model.

A bit like my w.... no I can't! ;-)


----------



## MY03VY (Mar 17, 2012)

Digger said:


> A Stihl 032AV Chainsaw which I bought new 30 or more years ago! It gets flogged every Winter and keeps coming up for more each year. I do look after it well though and service it between each use.
> 
> On that basis last week I bought a Stihl 311 Farm Boss which will take over the No 1 position and of course my 12" Stihl is great around the garden.
> 
> ...


Working for a Stihl dealer, its stories like that I love hearing.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Junglefisher said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > blahger said:
> ...


You probably should check in the rear too now that you mention it... If it's been well used then its probably done some mileage there too.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> You probably should check in the rear too now that you mention it... If it's been well used then its probably done some mileage there too.


You want to be sure there's been no cut & shunt action too.


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

sbd said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > You probably should check in the rear too now that you mention it... If it's been well used then its probably done some mileage there too.
> ...


What about rust? Is rust a problem?


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

My 1.2 litre Suzuki Swift GTi seems invincible. She's now over 26 years old with over 400,000 kays on the clock and still handles everything I throw at her, especially those regular Gulf of Carpentaria beatings across the Savannah Way in the NT. The bottom end of the motor has never been touched and last week I recorded over 43 mpg during 12 days mixed suburban driving.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

murd said:


> She's now over 26 years old with over 400,000 kays on the clock and still handles everything I throw at her, especially those regular Gulf of Carpentaria beatings across the Savannah Way in the NT.


Are we still talking about Russian brides?


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Digger said:


> A Stihl 032AV Chainsaw which I bought new 30 or more years ago! It gets flogged every Winter and keeps coming up for more each year. I do look after it well though and service it between each use.
> 
> On that basis last week I bought a Stihl 311 Farm Boss which will take over the No 1 position and of course my 12" Stihl is great around the garden.
> 
> ...


My old man has a stihl saw (can't remember the model) that is as nearly as old as me (30 odd years) - and still has the original bar as he looks after it well too. The stickers have all worn off, and the handle is a bit thinner from all the use but still cuts a dozen or so m3 each year.

Personally, it would have to be my Tatonka back pack. I bought it new in 2000 and used it every day for the best part of 5 years, it's travelled everywhere I go, been thrown around by airport handlers etc. and still hasn't fallen apart.

Steve


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

I've got a small fibreglass rod that my mother bought for me when I was about 9 year old. I recall she paid $3. Although it's not a regular occurrence I still use it for whiting fishing or bait jigging. As I'm now 50yo I can say I've had it a fair while & it still goes as good as new (I did replace all the runners once as they were pretty well worn)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Occulator said:


> Simsy said:
> 
> 
> > it still goes as good as new (I did replace all the runners once as they were pretty well worn)
> ...


occy are you on a commission from KMart mate, if its still fishing strong why buy a new one that may not come with any mojo and has to be trained?

Remember the saying 'many a good tune can be played on an old fiddle'


----------



## Simsy (Jan 24, 2012)

When I said it doesn't get used too often, that's probably because I mostly use my other 9 rods more often (all cost me a fair bit more than $12 but I don't think that's the point of this post) - only bring the little old one out for a bit of fun/novelty/reminiscing.......not that I could expect you to understand as you may not be old enough to have anything that old - as Barrabundy said - if it still works why buy a new one....... but thanks for the response anyway - next time I'm in Kmart I'll check out how good their $12 combos are - not sure how good the fishing is down your way but for most of what we chase I doubt they'd stand up to the heat.


----------



## LittleSalami (Feb 13, 2011)

I have 40 year old two piece rod with metal ferrule that was bought from supermarket for me as a kid.

It is now on its third reel, most of the laquer has peeled off and the tip's been replaced once. The old cork grip is deteriorating so I wrapped it self sealing tape. I know, you are all saying now: " what a tight arse". Well that's true, but I consistently catch more fish of any size with that rod than any other, which is why when my wife dropped it in the Noosa river last year, I spent ages with a reef anchor trying to retrieve it, hence the third reel.

This rod is still in my arsenal and going strong with an Abu 3000 spinning reel. :lol:


----------



## villefish (Jul 10, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Please, no one say "wife"!


What about x wife lol


----------

